# Cleveland Raymond's Online Concert



## Cleveland Raymond

Hello everyone!!! This will be my thread where I post all of my finished musical compositions. I've played guitar and piano for over 24 years, and I have recently obtained ProTools and have recorded my musical compositions.

Once I can afford a Mac and get Logic Pro, I plan on redoing all my songs because I'll be able to use much better sound libraries and edit the dynamics much more easily. So, I do apologize for the quality of the sounds / instruments and for lack of dynamics.

I'm definitely no Mozart, Beethoven, or Bach, but please listen to my music and let me know what you think. 

*A New Day*






*Blue Moon Rising*






*Variations*






*Resolution*






*Once Upon a Dream*






I have 15 songs recorded, and I will post them throughout this thread along with new music I'll write. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Cleveland Raymond

Some more of my finished works 

*I Will See You Again*






*Tranquility*






*Remnant of the Past*






*Inspired*






*Forged by Destiny*






Enjoy!!!


----------



## Cleveland Raymond

Finally, I'm now all caught up with posting my music!

*G Minor Blues*






*A Casa D'un Drapaire*






*The Celestial Masquerade*






*A Father's Love*






*Alizah's Song*






Enjoy!!!


----------



## dwindladwayne

Many enjoyable and pleasantly naïf pieces, good work!
Try to do not feel obligated to always use all the instruments at the same time, but try to astonish the listener by using a certain instrument only at some points and not always


----------



## Cleveland Raymond

dwindladwayne said:


> Many enjoyable and pleasantly naïf pieces, good work!
> Try to do not feel obligated to always use all the instruments at the same time, but try to astonish the listener by using a certain instrument only at some points and not always


I'm glad you enjoyed the music! I do realize that most of my songs use all of the instruments constantly, but I'm still learning how to compose good music. I'm self taught, and it takes a little bit to figure everything out, but my latest songs, "A New Day" and "Remnant of the Past" actually do as you recommend. Plus, I'm using Pro Tools, which in my opinion is really difficult to use. However, I've been researching Logic Pro and I really love how they use Bézier / Spline curves to manipulate and adjust the dynamics for each voice. Much better!


----------



## Cleveland Raymond

There's a very special person in my life and I've been missing her like crazy. I miss her so much that I actually have the blues. What better way to express my feelings than in song? Enjoy!!!


----------

